# verizon s3 unlock for different networks?



## smegal417 (Aug 29, 2012)

Is there any way to unlock this phone to be used for say t-mobile for example??? I know they run on different networks so I was wondering if it is possible?


----------



## emckai (Nov 5, 2012)

I've never tested this, but this is located on the XDA forums
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809314


----------

